# Anybody use Avery Powerhunter blind?



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

I was thinking about getting either a Avery Powerhunter or a Cabelas Interceptor layout blind. I was woundering if anybody had used either one and if you liked it or not.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My cousin has the Cabelas Interceptor blind and it works pretty good. It is good for the money. I would get it in either the farmland corn pattern or the stubble pattern.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

I used a powerhunter for a season.

Couple advantages are that it is one of the lowest profile blinds out there and is compact and Lightweight... Also very affordable

Couple down falls is that it is a sleeping bag type setup, so the material is always on you and your gun has to be outside of the blind. Another downfall is that it has a flip lid over your face that U have to flip up before u shoot. This is one more thing U have to do and if it's really windy can be difficult to flip.

These couple downfalls was enough to make me buy a X-Terminator.. 
http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ucts_id/80

I would look at the X-Terminator or look into the Cabelas Interceptor, for the long days in the field..


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

ditto diver :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a powerhunter that I use if we have to pack into our spot. Typically we drive out to our goose spot so I use my F/A Pro-Guide but if you are packing the powerhunter is the way to go.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

id say go with a finisher or the cabelas one.


----------



## SPORTSMAN 700 (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got a AVERY MIGRATER.I'ts a great blind with plenty of room. :beer:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

never used any of those two but, i do own 4 x-terminator blinds from nodak outdoors. easy setup, cheap, well constructed blinds. can't go wrong with them either.


----------



## redhead (Sep 10, 2003)

I use a powerhunter as well, I like it because it has a very low profile, and you can see very well through the canopy type cover. Not very comfortable though. If its comfort you want go with the finisher.


----------



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

Can you use a flag very well out of the powerhunter? It didn't look like it had any arm slots.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Goose01 (Feb 22, 2005)

YES...we use Power Hunters & Finishers !!! Even the smart geese cant even see us !!! They are low profile ...but if you want to flag out of em..go with the finisher


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Flaggin is very easy out of a Power Hunter allowing you to flag from your right hand to your left hand with ease. Even the long poles are easy to use out of them. I know, I own a Power Hunter and use it. I flag out of it every time out with no problems even when the birds are tight and you need that extra little flap to finish the job.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know how you guys in Power Hunters get used to having the lid open up before shooting. It drove me nuts.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

They can be made more comfortable by adding a couple of straps from the bar below your butt to the very back bar on the bottom below your head just tighten it up and it raises your head up a few inches, less stain on your neck, more of a reclined position. Bought a finisher and a power hunter last year and let my dad hunt out of the finisher so I had to make the power hunter comfortable, would'nt know how the finisher is to hunt out of x-cept I heard alot of ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ coming from my left.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would use my camo sleeping bag before I used one of those. :lol:


----------



## Duff (Feb 19, 2005)

I own a Power hunter and a finisher. I hunt 99% of the time out of the finisher and use the power hunter for buddies or early Sept. season when it is really hot and I don't feel like adding the extra weight of the finisher. The lid isn't a problem for me, but the finisher is much more comfy, not too bad to pack out and folds up nice for storage and packing. :beer:


----------

